# Links in Java chat not working



## SanSar (May 3, 2008)

hello,

i have kaspersky internet security installed both in my laptop and home pc. In my home pc, when i click the links in a java chat program (digichat), they open up fine in a IE window but in laptop when i click the links, nothing happens.

I doubt it is due to some firewall setting of KIS, but am unable to locate the exact reason for this behaviour. Any help or suggestions in this matter?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try turning off the firewall and see if that solves it. If so, you know where to look.


----------

